# I just made a song, and I'm challenging YOU to sing it.



## Darkmane (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey there, my name is Darkmane Arweinydd, and I’m a new songwriter / musician.

Basically, I just wrote a song called You – a song that describes what I would say to bullies if I had the chance to.

When writing this song, I knew that I personally would never be able to sing it in the intended screamo style.. which is why I’m passing it off to the Genius community.

I am releasing the song under a CC-BY licence – which means you can create copies of the song, even commercially, as long as you credit back the original lyrics.

I hope to see people taking up the challenge.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

i cannot sing...


----------



## Ludwig Linkermann (Aug 4, 2018)

> Your thoughts don’t mean anything anymore
> I’m drowning in sorrow
> From what you did to me
> I’ll never forgive you
> Go die


I'm not sure I like the chorus. How come you made the other verses rhyme, but not the chorus? (Anymore /ˌen.iˈmɔːr/ and sorrow /ˈsɔːr.oʊ/ don't rhyme, they're not even eye rhymes.)


----------



## Darkmane (Aug 4, 2018)

Ludwig Linkermann said:


> I'm not sure I like the chorus. How come you made the other verses rhyme, but not the chorus? (Anymore /ˌen.iˈmɔːr/ and sorrow /ˈsɔːr.oʊ/ don't rhyme, they're not even eye rhymes.)



That is very true and actually looking back at it I'm not sure why I didn't chose to make it rhyme in the next line after drowning in sorrow? I can probably modify it as it's just lyrics and not a lot of people know it.

The drowning in sorrow part was done as part of the emotion though


----------



## Darkmane (Aug 4, 2018)

Your thoughts don’t mean anything anymore
I’m drowning in sorrow
Go. Just walk out the door
Forgiveness is not an option now
Go die


----------

